# Spyder brand headlamps...Any feedback on these??



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

I am looking to get some plug and play projector headlamps so i can do HIDS. i HAVE A 2014 ltz RS and was told by this company that they are PnP AND NO WIRE SPLICING IS NEEDED.. here is the link to what i am looking at. 

Spyder® 444-CCRZ11-LTDRL-BK - Chevy Cruze 2011-2014 Black Projector Headlights with LED DRL


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

This is pretty much the cheapest route you can go and while they look nice... from what I hear they aren't so bright.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

$400 is cheap? I will be putting an HID kit in these lamps.. i just obviously need a projector lamp, not putting hid kit in a halogen headlamp...glare city



iTz SADISTIK said:


> This is pretty much the cheapest route you can go and while they look nice... from what I hear they aren't so bright.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry not those particularly. Sypder has the cheapest on the market though. I know the DRLs are not that bright during day time. I applaud the avoidance of the halogen housings. Some people have stated the light output, even with HIDs, isn't spectacular. I believe someone even stated their Putco Harness/Xtreme Visions illuminated the road better.


----------



## Zach.K (Apr 17, 2014)

elykoj said:


> $400 is cheap? I will be putting an HID kit in these lamps.. i just obviously need a projector lamp, not putting hid kit in a halogen headlamp...glare city


Good on you for not going the HID in a halogen reflector bowl, but these projectors are still designed for Halogens so HIDs are still going to have glare and poor forward "Tuned" projection.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

well i had projector halogen headlamps in my last car, a toyota camry, and i put an HID kit in it from The Retrofit Source and they worked out great..


Zach.K said:


> Good on you for not going the HID in a halogen reflector bowl, but these projectors are still designed for Halogens so HIDs are still going to have glare and poor forward "Tuned" projection.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

if not these then can anyone suggest some other PNP lamps on the market??? I LOOKED ON EBAY and all of those you had to splice into the factory wiring one way or the other..


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

elykoj said:


> if not these then can anyone suggest some other PNP lamps on the market??? I LOOKED ON EBAY and all of those you had to splice into the factory wiring one way or the other..


Is your car leased? Splicing isn't really that difficult and sometimes to get good parts you have to do a little modification..... :blush:


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

*yes*

its leased


iTz SADISTIK said:


> Is your car leased? Splicing isn't really that difficult and sometimes to get good parts you have to do a little modification..... :blush:


----------



## kevin1214 (Feb 26, 2011)

i dont think these are very good... dont think the DRL will last very long. my opinion.


----------

